# Halla / Haya



## EnUnaIsla

Ojalá que te halla/haya gustado........................? Cuál es la correcta?

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?   Muchas gracias...!


----------



## flljob

... que te ha*y*a gustado.


----------



## Bloodsun

Lo correcto es: *haya* (verbo haber)

Halla es la conjugación del verbo hallar (encontrar).

Saludos.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

EnUnaIsla said:


> Ojalá que te halla/haya gustado........................? Cuál es la correcta?
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Muchas gracias...!


 
*Haya* es 1ª y 3ª persona del presente de subjuntivo de HABER.

*Halla*  Imperativo 2a persona de HALLAR


----------



## EnUnaIsla

Muchas, muchas gracias!  

JuanitooCarlos
Bloodsun 
y  flljob


----------



## Lexinauta

JuanitooCarlos said:


> *Haya* es 1ª y 3ª persona del presente de subjuntivo de HABER.
> 
> *Halla* Imperativo 2a persona de HALLAR  y 3ª persona del presente del indicativo


----------



## EnUnaIsla

Muchas gracias Lexinauta............!


----------



## ednabb28

Por favor, alguien podría indicar como se escribe
Está que no se halla de la dicha  o
Está que no se haya de la dicha


----------



## Colchonero

Está que no se *halla* de la dicha.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

_Haya_, subjuntivo del verbo _haber_ no tendría sentido, pues solo se usa en el pretérito perfecto del subjuntivo: _haya amado, haya llegado...,_ es decir, una forma compuesta del verbo.

EDITO:
Y como impersonal: hay, hubo, haya...


----------



## avallejo

Un cordial saludo a todos los que conforman la comunidad de Wordreference.com.

He tenido una duda debido a la confusión entre "haya" y "halla". ¿Podrían orientarme un poco sobre esto?. Como por ejemplo en: "Ojala haya comida en la nevera cuando llegue a casa". Gracias.


----------



## robertopolaco

avallejo said:


> Un cordial saludo a todos los que conforman la comunidad de Wordreference.com.
> 
> He tenido una duda debido a la confusión entre "haya" y "halla". ¿Podrían orientarme un poco sobre esto?. Como por ejemplo en: "Ojala haya comida en la nevera cuando llegue a casa". Gracias.


Hola:
Tu frase está bien. Se emplea "haya" que viene de "hay". Va en subjuntivo porque aparece después de "ojalá". "Hay" aquí significa existir y "hallar" significa "encontrar". La diferencia es entre "existir" (hay) y "encontrar" (hallar).


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola.

Haya es del verbo haber.
Halla es del verbo hallar.

En tu caso, lo correcto es "ojalá haya comida en la nevera". Si quisieras decir que ojalá tú la encontraras, sería: "ojalá (yo) halle comida en la nevera".


Saludos cordiales a ti.


----------



## avallejo

Gracias Roberto. Tenía esa duda, aunque no entendí lo del subjuntivo, disculpe mi ignorancia.


----------



## avallejo

Lo mismo sería para: "Espero que haya licor en esa fiesta", ¿no?.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bienvenido.  Si no sonara tan _feuchín_, podrías escribir algo como "Ojalá hayas hallado comida en la nevera cuando llegaste a casa". 


> que quando la hayas hallado, no la has de considerar como un hombre simple





> Cuando hayas encontrado una persona digna de tu amistad , cuando la hayas probado de todos modos , la *hayas hallado* fiel , y conozcas que te ama sinceramente



Dos ejemplos de escritores insignes que no lo encontraron cacofónico.
Saludos


----------



## robertopolaco

avallejo said:


> Lo mismo sería para: "Espero que haya licor en esa fiesta", ¿no?.


Sí, sería así. Y también se lo podría decir así:


> Espero que sirvan licor en esa fiesta.


----------



## avallejo

Gracias a todos por la colaboración, excelente el segundo ejemplo citado por Adolfo.


----------



## Ross2020

Una pregunta y si quiero decir "que hayas tenido un buen dia", cual seria la forma correcta. Por favor ayudemne a despejar mis dudas, gracias.


----------



## Alpitzar

Ross2020 said:


> "que hayas tenido un buen dia"



La forma que habés usado está en efecto correcta, ya que *haya* es del verbo *haber*.

Talvez te ayude saber que el verbo haber posée tambien el poco usado significado de tener.

El verbo *hallar* connota *encontrar*, aunque tambien pude ser confuso, considerá esta e.g. << *¿Hallaste tu dia bueno?* >> lo cual interroga en cuanto a si la persona interrogada halló (encontró) particularmente bueno el dia que ya ha tenido.

Ó* << Espero hayas hallado tu dia bueno >> *pregunta la cual es basicamente la misma que la anterior pero con el verbo auxiliar haber (de existir)

Espero esto te ayuda << *¿Espero* tu dia _existió_ como uno que _encontraste_ particularmente *bueno?* >>
.............................<< *¿Espero* ........_hayas_ ....................._hallado........_tu dia..............*bueno? >>
*
Espero no haberte confundido

---

<< De palabras un juego >>

¡Vaya!, espero no la hayas hallado junto una valla comiendo una baya sobre una baya.

[Vaya: expresión de asombro]

[haya: del verbo haber]

[halla: del verbo hallar]

[Valla: cartelera publicitaria]

[baya: tipo de fruta pequeña: fresa, mora, frambuesa, ráspano, arandano, et cetera]

[baya: caballo de pelo amarillo]


----------



## Ross2020

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Cattya

Te dejo un enlace en el que ofrecen formas de despejar las dudas en el uso de *haya */ *halla*; incluso de *aya*. 
http://www.blogolengua.com/2011/04/halla-haya-o-aya.html

No obstante hay casos en los que usar una forma u otra depende de lo que queramos decir:
"Cuando el dinero *se haya depositado*en el banco..." (=una vez que hayamos depositado el dinero)
"Cuando el dinero *se halla depositado*en el banco..." (=cuando el dinero se encuentre / esté depositado...)


----------



## Pinairun

Cattya said:


> Te dejo un enlace en el que ofrecen formas de despejar las dudas en el uso de *haya */ *halla*; incluso de *aya*.
> http://www.blogolengua.com/2011/04/halla-haya-o-aya.html
> 
> No obstante hay casos en los que usar una forma u otra depende de lo que queramos decir:
> "Cuando el dinero *se haya depositado *en el banco..." (=una vez que hayamos depositado el dinero)
> "Cuando el dinero *se halle depositado *en el banco..." (=cuando el dinero se encuentre / esté depositado...)


----------



## Estefanía López

Cattya said:


> Te dejo un enlace en el que ofrecen formas de despejar las dudas en el uso de *haya */ *halla*; incluso de *aya*.
> http://www.blogolengua.com/2011/04/halla-haya-o-aya.html
> 
> No obstante hay casos en los que usar una forma u otra depende de lo que queramos decir:
> "Cuando el dinero *se haya depositado*en el banco..." (=una vez que hayamos depositado el dinero)
> "Cuando el dinero *se halla depositado*en el banco..." (=cuando el dinero se encuentr*a* / est*á* depositado...)


 Creo que el error está en los sinónimos.


----------



## Jonno

¿A qué sinónimos te refieres?


----------



## ErOtto

Jonno said:


> ¿A qué sinónimos te refieres?



Eso mismo pensé yo antes al leer la respuesta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se debería estar refiriendo a homófonos (que no homógrafos) en gran parte del dominio de la lengua.


----------



## Asmodeo90

Buenos días, deseo saber si en la siguiente oración la palabra subrayada está usada correctamente:

"El hecho que el ordenador se haya apagado de la nada, ya es un problema."

Sé que "halla" se usa cuando se refiere al verbo "hallar" (encontrarse) y "haya" cuando se refiere al verbo "haber", quisiera que me corrijan y expliquen el porqué por favor. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jonno

Es "haya" del verbo auxiliar "haber".

Si tienes dudas, conjuga la frase usando otras personas en lugar de la tercera del singular (es decir, en vez de "el ordenador" pon otra cosa):

Por ejemplo: El hecho de que yo me *he* apagado... (no se puede decir "El hecho de que yo *hallo* apagado...").


----------



## juandiego

Hola Asmodeo.

Hay que empezar considerando que:
_se haya apagado_ — pretérito perfecto de *subjuntivo* del verbo "apagar(se)" (3ª persona de singular)
_se halla (apagado)_ — presente de *indicativo* del verbo "hallar(se)" (3ª persona singular)

_"El hecho de que"_ requiere que el verbo de lo que le sigue esté en subjuntivo, _"haya apagado (haber)"_, por lo que la opción de indicativo, _"se halla (hallar)"_, debe ser descartada.

Dicho esto, no sé si en algunas zonas hispanohablantes se utiliza también el uso indicativo después de la expresión _"el hecho de que"_; si fuera así, en dichas zonas sería posible ambas interpretaciones.


----------



## Calambur

Asmodeo90 said:


> Buenos días, deseo saber si en la siguiente oración la palabra subrayada está usada correctamente:
> 
> "El hecho *de* que el ordenador se haya apagado de la nada, ya es un problema."
> 
> Sé que "halla" se usa cuando se refiere al verbo "hallar" (encontrarse) y "haya" cuando se refiere al verbo "haber", quisiera que me corrijan y expliquen el porqué por favor. Gracias de antemano.



Entiendo que lo que querés decir es que el ordenador se apagó sin motivo aparente (o sea, de la nada), y en tal caso "haya" es el verbo auxiliar '"haber" y va con "y".

Otra posibilidad (bien diferente) sería:
"El hecho *de* que el ordenador se hall*e* apagado de la nada, ya es un problema."
En este caso "hall*e*" significa "encuentre".


----------



## Asmodeo90

Muchas gracias, me queda más claro ahora, también lo del queísmo.


----------



## claudiap

Hola amigos,
Vi una frase escrita en un pizarrón de un acto de fin de curso que decía así: " Recuerda siempre que dentro de tí se haya la fuerza..." Yo creo que está mal porque es el verbo "hallar" (en presente del indicativo) el que debería haber sido utilizado y no el verbo "haber", y menos en su forma subjuntiva.
¿Estoy en lo cierto? Muchas gracias


----------



## jmx

Efectivamente, el verbo que corresponde ahí es "hallarse": "... se halla ...".


----------



## Duometri

Tienes razón Claudia. Del verbo "hallar" con elle (cuando esa letra existía y el mundo era joven).

"Haya" es, o un árbol, o una forma del verbo "haber".

sALUDOS.


----------



## Maximino

Tienes toda la razón Claudia. Sin embargo, es un error tan común lo de la confusión entre ‘halla’, ‘haya’ y ‘aya’ que la RAE lo tiene entre la sección de 'Preguntas frecuentes’ como puedes ver aquí.



Saludos


----------



## Duometri

Maximino said:


> Tienes toda la razón Claudia. Sin embargo, es un error tan común lo de la confusión entre ‘halla’, ‘haya’ y ‘aya’ que la RAE lo tiene entre la sección de 'Preguntas frecuentes’ como puedes ver aquí.



Esto nos llevaría a la cuestión, debatida hasta el aburrimiento en este foro, de la pronunciación diferenciada entre la "ll" y la "y". Si se pronuncian de forma distinta rara vez se confunden.


----------



## Maximino

Duometri said:


> Esto nos llevaría a la cuestión, debatida hasta el aburrimiento en este foro, de la pronunciación diferenciada entre la "ll" y la "y". Si se pronuncian de forma distinta rara vez se confunden.




Es verdad, pero la pregunta del hilo apunta a un registro escrito y no a uno oral. Es decir, el error va más allá de la prunciación.


Saludos


----------



## Duometri

Maximino said:


> Es verdad, pero la pregunta del hilo apunta a un registro escrito y no a uno oral. Es decir, el error va más allá de la prunciación.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, pero lo que quiero decir es que si la persona que perpetró el desaguisado de escribir "haya" en lugar de "halla" las distinguiese al hablar, posiblemente no habría cometido ese error al escribirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

claudiap said:


> Hola amigos,
> Vi una frase escrita en un pizarrón de un acto de fin de curso que decía así: " Recuerda siempre que dentro de* tí *se haya la fuerza..." Yo creo que está mal porque es el verbo "hallar" (en presente del indicativo) el que debería haber sido utilizado y no el verbo "haber", y menos en su forma subjuntiva.
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto? Muchas gracias



Ya te han contestado, pero me gustaría decirte también que "ti" se escribe siempre sin tilde.


----------



## claudiap

Rondivu said:


> Ya te han contestado, pero me gustaría decirte también que "ti" se escribe siempre sin tilde.



Si, si, fue un error de tipeo. Estaba ansiosa por tener una respuesta porque dicha cuestión suscitó una fuerte discusión.
Gracias


----------



## claudiap

Gracias Duometri


----------



## claudiap

Gracias Máximo


----------



## Kaxgufen

La memoria visual no tiene nada que ver con la auditiva más allá de compartir el mismo cerebro.
Así como memorizan las haches, es con todo lo demás.


----------



## anipo

claudiap said:


> Estaba ansiosa por tener una respuesta porque dicha cuestión suscitó una fuerte discusión.


¡En un acto de fin de curso! Solo falta que digas que la discusión ocurrió en una escuela entre los maestros/profesores.
Si bien no diferenciamos la ll y la y al hablar, se supone que sabemos distinguir entre los verbos hallar y haber al escribir.
Saludos.​


----------



## claudiap

anipo said:


> ¡En un acto de fin de curso! Solo falta que digas que la discusión ocurrió en una escuela entre los maestros/profesores.
> Si bien no diferenciamos la ll y la y al hablar, se supone que sabemos distinguir entre los verbos hallar y haber al escribir.
> Saludos.​


Hola Anipo,
Efectivamente, se suscitó una discusión bastante fuerte, porque el pizarrón estaba cubierto con un cartel impreso y no querían rehacerlo, sobre todo porque el 99% de los docentes consultados, incluyendo profesores de lengua y literatura, opinaban que estaba bien "haya". El 1% era yo, que soy profesora de francés, pero una gran lectora (en castellano, francés e inglés) Gracias por todo.


----------

